# Dish Network Eastern Arc 1000.4 Dish Issues



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello Members,

I just got Dish Network 1000.4 Dish installed on 61.5/72.7/77 Eastern Arc. I only see one cable coming out of LNB which is directly connected to my VIP722 receiver. Should there be 3 cables or just one cable coming out of LNB to receiver ? I am confused since on 110/118.7/119 arc dishes I see 3 cables into a switch and then one cable into receiver. Would I also need a switch on 1000.4 dish ?

Also my VIP722 receiver is unable to recognize 72.7 and 77 satellite locations when I check installion & dish pointing menu. I only get 61.5 channels on my AT200 package. Not sure what could be the reason. Is this something wrong with how Dish itself is setup or installer messed up somewhere else ? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

The LNB has a built-in switch, so only the one cable is needed.

However, you are missing a lot. I'd call or chat and request a tech. You do have a 60-day warranty on work done.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

One cable from the dish to the receiver, where a Separator feeds the receiver's 2 satellite tuner inputs. The Dish 1000.4 has 3 LNBs and an integrated DishPro Plus switch, so no external switch is needed.

The installer should not have left without verifying you can get all 3 satellites. If he provided a direct contact number, use it, otherwise call Dish and get someone back out.

If you have an international channel on 118.75, you can run a line from the dual-band LNB's 118 output to the LNB input on the 1000.4.


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you very much BobaBird and coldsteel for your answers. The installer indeed only checked 61.5 and he said 72.7 and 77 will be available once VIP722 updates 3.00am overnite as it did not have latest firmware installed.

Also after going through 4 check steps on the Dish Pointing menu, I see that system says 61.5 has signal and 72.7/77 have connection to LNB but no signal. I believe installer might not have peaked signal properly on 72.7 satellite location.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

ateet said:


> Thank you very much BobaBird and coldsteel for your answers. The installer indeed only checked 61.5 and he said 72.7 and 77 will be available once *VIP722 updates 3.00am overnite as it did not have latest firmware installed.*
> 
> *snip*


Complete and utter BS, RCVR forces an update on install. Yes it does update at 3am but it is required to do an update when activating the rcvr ( It will say Downloading Vital information )


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You don't need any RCVR for take update ie download current version of FW.

At that "update" time the box doing NOTHING ! The reboot need to cleanup memory [RAM] leak from badly written SW.

[Too many misconceptions and urban legends in your baggage ]


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Others have already beaten me to it... but one of the first things a receiver will try to do once connected and powered up is look for the latest firmware... so it sounds like your installer was in a hurry to leave before the job was done.

Assuming you did already take the latest firmware, it does sound like your dish might not be properly aligned for all the SAT locations. I always recommend being nice, but I'd definitely let whomever you talk to know that you are unhappy with the situation and how the installer left before verifying a proper install.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Might it be worth running Check Switch once before calling the installer back? From the point dish screen, select Check Switch and follow the prompts. 

From what you describe of the LNB status, it sounds like this was already done, so it might not help. But it shouldn't hurt, and there's a slight chance it might save a service call?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Definitely sounds like a check switch is in order. If your previous setup (I presume you had one) was 119/110/61.5 then all your receiver will see is the one location it had previously had (61.5).


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree with fryguy503. Its installers like this that give Dish Network and their installers (employee and contractor) a bad name. There has not been one rcvr that I've installed that had to do a 3am update to verify all orbital locations. Your installer definitely had problems picking up 72 and 77 and gave you a bunch of hogwash to cover up his inexperience. Once your dish is pointed properly and a check switch performed, you should see green blocks verifying connectivity/signal. The only issue you may encounter is the satellite numerical designation (61.5/72.7/77) not appearing above/below the green blocks. But after the initial download is performed, those numbers will appear. Don't waste your time trying to call the installer back. Contact Dish to have a more experienced installer get your dish pointed correctly. :icon_cool:icon_cool:icon_cool


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you all for replying. Due to work I haven't been able to call up Dish. But I did some research myself and it seems that 61.5 is on Middle LNB which I believe is totally wrong. I covered the single LNB on right side with aluminium foil and I still got 61.5 channels. 

That means that azimuth or elevation or skew are off. I have no self install experience on dish, but understand basic terminology, but it would be fun playing around with member's help !! My Zip code is 19701.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Much as I admire your gungho - it's pretty difficult to do without a meter. Put your meter on the LNB you're trying to aim. After you get a max on one, check the other 2 slots. 

At least azimuth and elevation are off. Skew is something you set and forget.
as a start - you need to swing your dish about 10 degrees west and adjust the elevation

Been there, done that.


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

Can you recommend a meter. I have seen a few available for cheap, but I am sure many of you have more experience in using a particular one for newbie.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

ateet said:


> Can you recommend a meter. I have seen a few available for cheap, but I am sure many of you have more experience in using a particular one for newbie.


I used the $25 dollar one from here - 
http://www.dishdepot.com/satellite_finders.jsp

If I was doing this professionally - I'd want a professional meter - but for us DIYers - this will work well enough.


----------



## Monongahelaman (Mar 22, 2013)

I want to beat an old dead horse!

Recently installed 1000.4 on tripod. Can only get 61.5. No matter how I aim it or check switch I only get 61.5. Could it be a bad LNB? Dish is no help!

Suggestions??


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You can try to use foil to cover the two lnb's that are close together to see if you are getting 61.5 on the correct lnb, the one spaced farther from the other two. Also, if you ran a check switch with only 61.5 in the matrix, the receiver may only be able to "see" that sat, disconnecting the coax and running a check switch will clear it to see other sats.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It would help to know what receiver and the firmware level on that receiver. He could have an older firmware OR a non-MPEG4 receiver that might not think it is seeing the other satellites even if he has it aligned correctly.


----------



## Monongahelaman (Mar 22, 2013)

garys said:


> You can try to use foil to cover the two lnb's that are close together to see if you are getting 61.5 on the correct lnb, the one spaced farther from the other two. Also, if you ran a check switch with only 61.5 in the matrix, the receiver may only be able to "see" that sat, disconnecting the coax and running a check switch will clear it to see other sats.


Have tried the check switch with no coax. Have switched cable to different ports just in case. Will try the foil see what happens.

Thanks


----------



## Monongahelaman (Mar 22, 2013)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It would help to know what receiver and the firmware level on that receiver. He could have an older firmware OR a non-MPEG4 receiver that might not think it is seeing the other satellites even if he has it aligned correctly.


vip211k about 3 years old. firmware??

This receiver has worked correctly with 110/119 setup @ home in FL. It is now in WV on this 1000.4 It has also picked up 2 out of 3 using 1000.4 in VA. Have tried every trick Dish tech help could think of.??

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

211K should be fine. I asked about firmware because some older firmware didn't see all the SATs. You would have to ask someone more familiar with a 211K than I if that applies. The firmware version is on the Menu-Menu screen, but that might not be your problem.


----------



## rdavidd (Sep 8, 2009)

The official DishNetwork "Installation Instructions" (2452207 for installing a 1000.4 HD Eastern Arc Dish/LNB) in general are very good, except I found I could not make it work if I made the initial tuning for 72. Also, they show three wires coming off the LNB, however, you do not need to run three wires from the LNB to your receiver, only one --- but they do not tell you that, nor the fact that it makes no difference which LNB port you use to attach your one wire. Second, they tell you to use a peaking meter and do a set up for satellite 72 ----- well I don't have a peaking meter and no matter how I tried, even though I got a strong signal on 72, when I then did the "Check Switch" step I never was able to get a signal for 77 or 61.5 (even after multiple tries; with my one wire attached to the 72 port of the LNB). But when I did my initial setup for 61.5 (with my one wire on the 61.5 port of the LNB -and- with aluminum foil over the 72 & 77 heads of the LNB); then after adjusting for maximum signal for 61.5, when I removed the aluminum foil and did the “Check Switch” step, both 72 and 77 also came in strongly. However, in my case whereas the tables for my zip code said to use 183 degrees for setting up for 72, I found I needed to use 186 degrees for 61.5 (looking down the skewed LNB arm and magnetic per my compass)---- I agree that setup for skew is not critical ---- after fine tuning elevation and azimuth, then adjusting skew by even huge amounts (like 15-20 degrees) made no difference in signal strength. BTW, my Dish recevier is a 722K.


----------

